# Canadian (Saskatchewan) Suppliers



## tlm884 (Oct 25, 2011)

Does anyone know of any suppliers in Saskatchewan, Canada for soap making supplies? I have been buying most of my supplies in the grocery store, hardware store, bulk barn, etc. However, lots of the supplies I would like to get aren't available there!

I am looking for a supplier in Saskatchewan or Alberta for the following:

FOs
EOs
Colorants
Palm Oil
Coconut Oil
ROE


----------

